# Seachem Paraguard Dips ???



## stavmason (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi All,

I have a fish that I want to give and hour dip using Seachems Paraguard.
Was just wondering what the process is as they don't really give much info on the bottle.

Should I use existing aquarium water or new decorticated tap water ??

Does the container with the dip in need a heater ??

Do you literally put the fish in the dip for an hour than straight back in the tank or do you have to re-introduce it ???

Cheers

Stav


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Why do you want to do a dip? The fish would get more benefit from the Paraguard if you added it to the tank.


----------



## stavmason (Feb 5, 2009)

He's got hole in the head, and on the seachem website they recoment a dip with paraguard. .

http://www.seachem.com/support/MedicationsChart.pdf


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Then I would contact Seachem and ask them how to do the dip...But I would still rather treat the water column of the tank!

No need for a heater, but I would add an airstone for a dip of this length.

You will need to acclimatize the fish to the main tank again by removing some of the medicated water and slowly transferring tank water into the pail, so the fish can readjust to the temp.

Meds can be pretty stressful for fish, so you'll need to keep a close watch while doing this. (Putting a fish in a pail is stressful, too...)


----------

